# Zebralight still the way to go for a AA headlamp?



## jabe1 (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm looking for single AA, that can be locked out, or no parasitic drain. Neutral or high cri. More flood than throw. Ipx8 preferably. 14500 compatibility is a bonus, but not necessary.
This will be my primary headlamp, replacing an old rayovac 1xAA that has been a real trooper, but now goes into glove box duty.


----------



## likethevegetable (Sep 9, 2018)

IMO yes, but I've only had a few other AA lights. They dropped 14500 compatibility unfortunately. I have the H53c and ordered an H53Fc, the frosted optics are great on my H600Fc. There have been some complaints about poor green tints on the c's, so if you are picky, I would recommend asking the seller too choose a good one.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2018)

likethevegetable said:


> There have been some complaints about poor green tints on the c's, so if you are picky, I would recommend asking the seller too choose a good one.



I wish my local seller was still around. I went there in person and tried about a dozen lights out of a box (guessing about 50 or so lights in each box). They we're pretty much all completely different from the next one! The tint lottery is no fun to play.


----------



## likethevegetable (Sep 10, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I wish my local seller was still around. I went there in person and tried about a dozen lights out of a box (guessing about 50 or so lights in each box). They we're pretty much all completely different from the next one! The tint lottery is no fun to play.



Ahhh that would be amazing. It would be great comparing the c, d, and w tints too. 

I ordered the H53Fc from NKON and to my disappointment, it was green as all heck compared to my yellow H53c. At the cost of return shipping, I sent it back and Elmer kindly suggested that he would select a good tint. Still waiting for the shipping notice on the new one, should be this week... fingers crossed! Funny enough, return shipping to the Netherlands is cheaper than shipping within Canada or to the USA...

On another note, the anodization lottery is real too; my (likely first production run) H53c has beautiful anodizing, much darker and thicker compared with my H600Fc IV and the returned H53Fc.

On another unrelated note, the hotspot of the H53Fc was more pronounced than my H600Fc IV's. The different emitters and reflectors played a bigger role in determining the beam shape than I anticipated.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. The dreaded tint lottery rears it's ugly head again.
This is the first I've heard of anodizing issues though. This creates a conundrum now, if the recommended light has this many potential issues, how bad are the rest?
Should I maybe just get the Thrunight th20? Has anyone abused one of those and had it survive?


----------



## likethevegetable (Sep 10, 2018)

jabe1 said:


> Thanks for the responses. The dreaded tint lottery rears it's ugly head again.
> This is the first I've heard of anodizing issues though. This creates a conundrum now, if the recommended light has this many potential issues, how bad are the rest?
> Should I maybe just get the Thrunight th20? Has anyone abused one of those and had it survive?



I wouldn't say there's anything wrong the ano quality control, just two lights weren't as nice as my H53c. 

I've gifted two TH20's (played around with them first) to non-flashaholic friends and families, it's a good light, but nowhere near the ZL experience IMO.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 10, 2018)

I have replaced my old 1AA Rayovac also but instead of going with another AA based headlamp I chose a 1x18650 headlamp instead.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2018)

I found the anodizing to be exceptional, and VERY consistent, on all the lights I purchased since about 2015. Before then, you got thin anodizing, thick anodizing, greyish, olive, etc. That inconsistency was very annoying since you were already guessing on what kind of tint you would get.


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 17, 2018)

For AA, I would still go with either the Zebralight or a Manker E03h in neutral tint. The quality of the Zebra is superior overall, but the Manker is still very good at a bargain price and comes with the bonus of the removable diffusers in white, red , and green.

For 18650 I have a Zebralight 600w Mk II that’s great, but I just bought a Nitecore H30 neutral to try. Haven’t received it yet, but i think it’s a good value, especially on sale as mine was.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 19, 2018)

The one thing that bugs me personally about zebralight is it has way too many modes. Like Low1, low2, mid1, mid1, etc..

Again, that's just me. I am a simple guy. I have 2 Zebralights H51W and H51WF that I hardly use. Like other said, their quality is very good.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 19, 2018)

In practice, Zebralights are low,mid,high-- 3 modes when in use. Zebralight offers you alternative modes if you want to fine tune your output depending on your usage.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 19, 2018)

twistedraven said:


> In practice, Zebralights are low,mid,high-- 3 modes when in use. Zebralight offers you alternative modes if you want to fine tune your output depending on your usage.



Yes, a 3-mode light out of the box with appropriately-set sublevels...if you even want to mess with them.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 19, 2018)

I think Zebralight still is the way to go for an AA headlamp. Small and lightweight and very robust built. Complicated but pretty simple at the same time. Several different tints available. Especially H53c with 4000K high CRI is great in my opinion. Awesome incandescent reminding tint!


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 19, 2018)

anyone tried skilhunt h15? i saw one on ebay not long ago, looks like small h02\3


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 19, 2018)

I just ordered the H53fc. Should be here Monday or so. I'll check back in and give my impressions shortly thereafter.


----------



## Zenster (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm looking at the Zebralights myself (again), but I am confused by how many different models they have now.
Can someone point me to whichever AA ZL headlight that is warmish, bright, and sort of floody? I use Eneloops exclusively for power.

I had a H50W that I liked, but it got lost in a move somewhere and I need something to replace it. I'd like it's equivalent, but I would imagine newer LED's


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 1, 2018)

You’d prob want what Jabe1 just got. Look at the post directly above yours.


Zenster said:


> I'm looking at the Zebralights myself (again), but I am confused by how many different models they have now.
> Can someone point me to whichever AA ZL headlight that is warmish, bright, and sort of floody? I use Eneloops exclusively for power.
> 
> I had a H50W that I liked, but it got lost in a move somewhere and I need something to replace it. I'd like it's equivalent, but I would imagine newer LED's


----------



## Bob_McBob (Oct 3, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I found the anodizing to be exceptional, and VERY consistent, on all the lights I purchased since about 2015. Before then, you got thin anodizing, thick anodizing, greyish, olive, etc. That inconsistency was very annoying since you were already guessing on what kind of tint you would get.



The anodizing on every current generation ZL light I've seen in person is much darker than any of my last generation lights. They're consistently extremely well anodized, but the tint and shade still varies significantly between models and generations.


----------



## Zenster (Oct 4, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> You’d prob want what Jabe1 just got. Look at the post directly above yours.



Well, I took a leap of faith and ordered the H53fc today, so I guess I'll have first hand experience pretty soon.


----------



## Zenster (Oct 6, 2018)

So wow. The H53fc took only two days to get to me from Irving, TX.

And I have to thank you guys for suggesting it.
It's twice as bright as my older H50W so great for working under a car.
It does not have quite the spread, but it's still quite spready so I have no complaints on that count.
I also love the color. It's High CRI is a real looker for making things look natural.
The only thing to watch now is runtime, but I'm not terrible concerned since I'm using Eneloops anyway.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 6, 2018)

I've had my H53fc for a little while now, and I'm struggling to describe it well. 
Never having a zebralight before, I am genuinely surprised at how light and compact it is.
Switch placement is good, and makes it easy to operate, although the UI can take a little getting used to.
I don't like the clip. It is too pointed on the end and can snag threads on the hem of a loose shirt. Why don't more manufacturers make them more like the Prometheus clips, wider and rounded?

As for the tint and beam pattern, when actually in use, and not "white wall hunting", the tint is great, my problem is that now everything is compared to a Nichia 219 which is best described as just _light_ without much if any discernible tint. The led that I have leans a bit toward yellow, but not by much.
The beam pattern is about perfect for my headlamp uses, which is illuminating things not farther away than about 30 feet.
floody, but not to the extent of a mule. 

All in all I like the light a lot and now wish I had sprung for one years ago! Live and learn...maybe next I'll try out one of their straight lights.


----------



## eh4 (Oct 7, 2018)

Leaning towards yellow is not a bad thing when you've got limited lumens.


----------



## drexter (Oct 10, 2018)

ThruNite TH20nw is a nice option also. It is compatible with AA and 14500 battery.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 21, 2018)

How well do the SC aa models do in the Headstraps for the H aa models? Im sure it’s not ideal running a straight style zebra on the side of your head, but if it’s “good enough” I may just buy a strap for now to see how much use I’d get out of a headlamp. Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2018)

A headlamp is a great invention.

Now when it's time for a screwdriver a ratchet rarely fills the bill but..

The headlamp is a very useful tool. Provided it's comfortable to wear.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> A headlamp is a great invention.



An absolute must! Besides, holding a flashlight in your mouth is very uncouth


----------



## TCY (Oct 24, 2018)

H53Fc still going strong after some 16 months, dropped from waist height to all sorts of materials with minimal ano chip. Not much difference on paper but "hand feel" is a lot smaller when compared to the already compact H600Fc MKIV, this thing is tiny. Tint lottery is the only complaint I have for ZL so it's exciting to see them trying out Samsung emitters and maybe one day some Nichias.


----------

